# birthday



## H2H1 (Jun 21, 2008)

OK everyone, yesterday was my Birthday I turned the ripenold age of *60*. It was a good day, wife treated me like a king IF YOU KNOW WHATI MEAN.Last nightShe and my brother and SnL took me out to dinner and then to the casino over in Shorter AL.I ACTUALLY WON SOME MONEY!!!!! Anyway I just wanted to share my birthday with my friends here on the forum. and to say thanks for all the help I have gotten this passed year


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Jun 21, 2008)

Re: birthday

Congrats Hollis  

Happy Birthday a little LATE    :laugh:


----------



## elkhartjim (Jun 21, 2008)

Re: birthday

Happy Birthday Hollis.  Mine is Thursday.


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Jun 21, 2008)

Re: birthday

Hollis, congratulations are in order, but like your wife said, "You don't look a day over 80!"  :clown: 

PS. I noticed that you enjoyed your birthday BEFORE you submitted yourself to us jokers!  :laugh:


----------



## elkhartjim (Jun 21, 2008)

Re: birthday

*Oh no....my bad.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



*


----------



## C Nash (Jun 21, 2008)

Re: birthday

Happy late birthday Hollis    Watch out are you will catch me  . Now what can we do to Jim since his is coming up :evil:


----------



## DL Rupper (Jun 21, 2008)

Re: birthday

Happy Birthday Hollis and Happy Birthday coming up Jim.  Mine was last month.  I got Medicare A for my Birthday.


----------



## Kirk (Jun 21, 2008)

Re: birthday

Hey Hollis ! !   Quit bragging about being so darned young. I have you by a bit more than five years. Hope that you have had a great day.


----------



## Steve H (Jun 21, 2008)

RE: birthday



Happy Birthday! May you have many more!


----------



## Guest (Jun 21, 2008)

RE: birthday

Happy ,,late birthday hollis ,, this is u'r last one right ,, i mean u only get 60,, then u have to start over    :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh: 
Jim u opened u'r mouth to sooooooon :evil:    :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## utmtman (Jun 21, 2008)

Re: birthday

My goodness Hollis, just give us the news the day after.  But be suree to watch for comments the day before next year.   LOL  Glad your day was a good one.   Belated congrats to ya for makin it another year.


----------



## Shadow (Jun 22, 2008)

Re: birthday

Happy belated Birthday Hollis..Wish you good health and Happy Traveling!!
And big wins at the casino


----------



## cwishert (Jun 22, 2008)

Re: birthday

Happy late birthday Hollis.  I am so glad you got the Royal Treatment!  If you know what I mean!  I wish I was close to a casino.   Good luck with all your summer dreams.


----------



## H2H1 (Jun 23, 2008)

Re: birthday

Carol, you and John have got to put some color in your map, so get going :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## kellyx4 (Jun 23, 2008)

Re: birthday

Happy belated birthday. Wish you many more.


----------



## cwishert (Jun 23, 2008)

Re: birthday

Hollis I know.  But we only get weekends for now.  Can't get very far out of Texas on a weekend.  We do have a week in August but can't go too far from home becuase we still have one in school.  Give me a year or so and I will have more of that map filled in.  Actually she won't graduate until 2011 so it will be weekends and one week a year until then.


----------



## H2H1 (Jun 24, 2008)

Re: birthday

Carol , you and John enjoy when you can even a weekend at a time. And don't for get the kids they will enjoy and it will leave an lasting impression. :bleh: we will watching you map for color changes :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## cwishert (Jun 25, 2008)

Re: birthday

Well I would love to take the kids but for some reason they don't share the same passion for traveling that I do.  This weekend it will probably be just me and John.  Our daughter who is 15 thinks she would be totally bored on the beach.  We have spent many summers there and never was she bored but now with the MH she thinks it is dumb.  Go figure!  My older two children don't live at home both have thier own homes and thier own busy lives but hopefully we will be able to make a few family memories in the near future when we can all go together with the grandkids somewhere


----------



## DL Rupper (Jun 25, 2008)

Re: birthday

Hey Carol, the key is 15.  She would be bored anywhere with her parents. :laugh:


----------



## cwishert (Jun 25, 2008)

Re: birthday

I know you're right!  Hopefully she will see some of the pictures when we come back from our travels and will change her mind.  I know my other daughter would love to go with us now.  But now she has a husband and three kids of her own and it is going to be hard to plan trips when all can come.  I hope at least once a year we can get the whole family out and about in the MH.


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2008)

Re: birthday

well i must say this ,, did ANYONE forget whose birthday is TODAY ,, hint ,, look back a few post     :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :evil:


----------



## DARLING (Jun 26, 2008)

Re: birthday

I think it was EJ but I could be mistaken   It is only 10pm so is still is  

HAPPY B-DAY JIM.

Darlin


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2008)

Re: birthday

u got it Darlin ,, he let us in on it too soon ,, but due to his cercumstances ,, we'll let him slide this yr    :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh: 
Bty ,, HAPPY BIRTHDAY ,, JIM  :approve:


----------



## DARLING (Jun 26, 2008)

Re: birthday

Hey Birthday Boy     Did you bring us any cake????

Darlin


----------

